# Miniteich soweit fertig, aber noch Fragen



## michi(72) (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich muss erst einmal ein dickes Lob über dieses Forum loswerden. Ist echt klasse wie schnell einem geholfen wird und wie viele nette Menschen sich kümmern!!!!! 
Aber Fragen habe ich doch noch. Ich hätte gern mal gewusst, ob jemand weiß, was mein Miniteichbehälter so vom Winter hält.   Es ist ein normaler Plastikübertopf. Irgendwie hatte ich mir nicht so die großen Gedanken wegen dem Frieren im Winter gemacht. Wahrscheinlich muss ich den Teich ganz reinholen oder die winterharten Pflanzen dann in einen Mörtelkübel stellen. Ich denke nämlich nicht, dass sich das starre Plastik irgendwie ausdehnen wird. 
Ich habe da auch noch eine Frage. Meine __ Seekanne sieht irgendwie nicht wirklich richtig glücklich aus. Sie kümmert nur so herum im Gegensatz zu den anderen Pflanzen, die richtig doll wachsen. Hoffentlich muss sie nicht  
Hier sind jetzt noch ein paar Bilder, damit Ihr sehen könnt, um was für einen Behälter es sich handelt und wie kümmerlich die Seekanne aussieht. Als erstes seht Ihr Bilder, als ich den Teich vor 3 ½ Wochen bepflanzt habe und dann welche von dieser Woche und als letztes die arme Seekanne. 
PS: Hallo Christine, leider ging es mit den Fotos nicht früher, habe es einfach nicht so hingekriegt. 
Lieben Gruß
Michi

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Foto


----------



## Dodi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich soweit fertig, aber noch Fragen*

Hallo Michi!

An dieser Stelle noch ein :willkommen hier im Forum!

Wie ich sehe, hat es ja nun mit den Bildern doch noch geklappt. 

Den Topf wirst Du wohl über den Winter reinstellen müssen - ist ja auch kein großer Aufwand bei der Größe. Vielleicht hast Du eine Garage oder einen Kellerraum, wo Du ihn frostfrei oder fast frostfrei überwintern kannst.

Eigentlich ist die __ Seekanne eher ein wucherndes Gewächs, eher für größere Teiche geeignet. Vielleicht fühlt sie sich in dem kleinen Gefäß nicht wohl?  - Ich denke, sie ist sowieso nichts für ein derart kleinen "Teich".

Viel Spaß mit dem Teichlein.


----------



## niri (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich soweit fertig, aber noch Fragen*

hallo michi,

:willkommen im forum!

dein miniteich gefällt mir sehr gut ! 

täusche ich mich oder schwimmt deine __ seekanne frei herum (mitsamt der wurzeln)? wenn das so ist, ist das auch der grund, warum sie mickert. sie gehört in einen topf/pflanzkorb eingepflanzt.

lg ina


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich soweit fertig, aber noch Fragen*

Hallo Michi,

das sieht doch sehr hübsch aus, da hat sich das warten auf die Fotos für uns gelohnt.

Die Frage ist, wie hart sind die Winter bei Dir auf dem Balkon? Denn wenn ich den Topf richtig einschätze, wird er, wenn das Wasser völlig durchfriert, platzen. 

Andererseits, wenn er ein geschütztes Eckchen, vielleicht sogar in der Nähe des Fensters (das ja ein wenig Wärme abgibt) bekommt und vielleicht noch eine schützende Verpackung, könnte es vielleicht gehen. Aber es bleibt ein Risiko. Dodis Tipp mit der Garage oder dem Keller ist auf jeden Fall die sicherere Wahl.


----------



## michi(72) (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich soweit fertig, aber noch Fragen*

Guten morgen Ihr Lieben,
vielen dank für Eure Hilfe und für das herzliche Willkommen!
Dass die __ Seekanne nichts für kleine Behälter ist, das wusste ich nicht und verkauft wurde sie mir als "Schwimmpflanze"!!! Das ist dann wirklich eine super gute Beratung gewesen!!!  
Am besten ist es dann wohl, dass ich sie meinem Schwager zur Adoption freigebe. Die haben einen Teich im Garten und dann wird sie sich hoffentlich wieder einkriegen. Wie tief muss sie denn gesetzt werden? Ist sie winterhart?
Michi


----------



## Plätscher (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich soweit fertig, aber noch Fragen*



			
				michi(72) schrieb:
			
		

> Wie tief muss sie denn gesetzt werden? Ist sie winterhart?
> Michi



Hallo Michi,

die __ Seekanne ist winterhart, Pflanztiefe ca. 50cm, bei mir wächst sie im Bereich von 30cm bis 100cm. 
Aber warum willst du sie heraus nehmen. Wenn sie zuviele Blätter treibt ist es doch ein leichtes sie abzuschneiden. 
Sie macht sich auf jedenfall gut in einem Miniteich.#

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## michi(72) (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Miniteich soweit fertig, aber noch Fragen*

Halli Hallo Jürgen,
O.k., war gerade unten und habe einen Topf für die arme __ Seekanne vorbereitet und nun steht sie im Teichchen und ich hoffe mal, dass sie sich wieder erholt. Dann muss ich sie doch nicht zur Adoption freigeben.  
Danke 
Michi


----------

